# Vga light and no display after restart



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey guys,
I just build my new system,
Ryzen 5600x
Msi Suprim 3070
Aorus B550 Pro AC wifi (rev 1.x) motherboard
16gb 3600mhz ram
Coolermaster 750W full modular psu.
Nvme m.2 1Tb ssd + 2tb HDD
Dell s2721dgf monitor.

My problem is that the VGA light on my mobo stays on, it takes me about an hour of restarts and re-plugging of graphics card and/or DP cable to get the system running, when the system is running, it functions super smooth untill I shut it down, the the problem repeats.
Graphic card is getting power, the rgb on it lights on and fans spin. Monitor is working as well. 
Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 28, 2021)

A common mistake by the less experienced and distracted pros alike is to insert one or more extra standoff in the case under the motherboard. Any extra standoff creates the potential for an electrical “short” in one or more circuits. The results range from "nothing" (everything works perfectly) to odd "intermittent” problems to "nothing" (as in nothing works at all ). 

So I recommend you pull everything out of the case and assemble the computer on a large wooden bread/cutting board. See if the system boots fine there and while everything is out, verify you only inserted a standoff where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole.


----------



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 28, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> A common mistake by the less experienced and distracted pros alike is to insert one or more extra standoff in the case under the motherboard. Any extra standoff creates the potential for an electrical “short” in one or more circuits. The results range from "nothing" (everything works perfectly) to odd "intermittent” problems to "nothing" (as in nothing works at all ).
> 
> So I recommend you pull everything out of the case and assemble the computer on a large wooden bread/cutting board. See if the system boots fine there and while everything is out, verify you only inserted a standoff where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole.


Before putting the parts in the case, I assembled everything on the mobo box and ran it. It worked fine. So I fitted everything inside the case and it booted up as well. I used it for like 12-13 hrs. Then I shut it down and went to sleep. When I woke up and tried to restart it, it wasn't giving me any display. I get power supply to all my parts. All rgbs on, fans spinning.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 28, 2021)

You need to verify all your power and data cables are connected properly and securely. If they are, then I would still verify there are no foreign objects or extra standoff under the board.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jan 28, 2021)

Does the system boot to bios with no drives connected? Could be having issues with your boot order as you have an SSD and HDD. Also what was your method to install your OS?


----------



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 28, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> Does the system boot to bios with no drives connected? Could be having issues with your boot order as you have an SSD and HDD. Also what was your method to install your OS?


It booted perfectly fine for first couple of times. Then it just doesn't boot after it has been turned off for a long time. Like 6-7hrs. Or sometimes even if it is turned of for like a 15-20 mins. But I am getting no crashes, performance issues or anything else when the system is actually running.



Bill_Bright said:


> You need to verify all your power and data cables are connected properly and securely. If they are, then I would still verify there are no foreign objects or extra standoff under the board.


Re-seated the motherboard thrice. Re-assembled the pc thrice. Tried testing parts outside the case twice. Still every morning I wake up with the fear that my system won't boot and I may have to reassemble. *Sigh*


----------



## oldwalltree (Jan 28, 2021)

AkshayJoshi said:


> It booted perfectly fine for first couple of times. Then it just doesn't boot after it has been turned off for a long time. Like 6-7hrs. Or sometimes even if it is turned of for like a 15-20 mins. But I am getting no crashes, performance issues or anything else when the system is actually running.
> 
> 
> Re-seated the motherboard thrice. Re-assembled the pc thrice. Tried testing parts outside the case twice. Still every morning I wake up with the fear that my system won't boot and I may have to reassemble. *Sigh*


Have you tried disconnecting the drives since then and tried booting? If the system boots without any drive (SSD/HDD) connected well their is your answer. Also does the system boot when outside the case? If it does then that sounds like a possible short. But on the simple what if is your power button wired correctly?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 28, 2021)

ever did a simple cmos reset?


----------



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 28, 2021)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> ever did a simple cmos reset?


Nope. But I reflashed the bios using q-flash(gigabyte) twice. My motherboard doesn't support zen3 processors without bios update.



oldwalltree said:


> Have you tried disconnecting the drives since then and tried boot? If the system boots without any drive (SSD/HDD) connected well their is your answer. Also does the system boot when outside the case? If it does then that sounds like a possible short. But on the simple what if is your power button wired correctly?


Yes. It booted inside and outside the case every time I re-assembled it. I also thought that my m.2 ssd or HDD is causing an issue so for every re-aseembly I changed the slots for that. Same results.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 28, 2021)

AkshayJoshi said:


> Re-seated the motherboard thrice. Re-assembled the pc thrice.


That may suggest your cables are properly fastened, but it does not mean you triple checked to make sure you didn't insert an extra standoff under the board. 

If you are 300% sure you only have a standoff where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole, then you need to swap in another PSU and see how it goes - since everything inside the case depends on good, clean, stable power, that must be verified before thinking about RMAing any other components.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jan 28, 2021)

Also make sure you are not daisy chaining the PCIE power cables to the GPU. Give each 8 pin plug-in its own cable.


----------



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 28, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> That may suggest your cables are properly fastened, but it does not mean you triple checked to make sure you didn't insert an extra standoff under the board.
> 
> If you are 300% sure you only have a standoff where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole, then you need to swap in another PSU and see how it goes - since everything inside the case depends on good, clean, stable power, that must be verified before thinking about RMAing any other components.


I am getting Power to all my components. I am not an expert but I am pretty sure about this one fact. And yes, I am sure about the stand-offs. That was the first thing that was suggested to me if I was getting a black screen for a new build.



oldwalltree said:


> Also make sure you are not daisy chaining the PCIE power cables to the GPU. Give each 8 pin plug-in its own cable.


I haven't tried this. Will try that. Thanks! But the 8+8 pin Power connector should work right? I mean nothing else is connected to it. It just connects my psu to my graphics card.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 28, 2021)

i had a similar experience like this...my pc had an airconditioner blowing directly over it...intermittently in the morning after being switched off all night, it would not boot up..the only solution was to remove the ram sticks and reseating them..i found out that one of the ram clips broke and ram stick would work itself loose from the slot due to the cooling and heating cycle......replaced the ram clip and the machine worked perfectly for 7 years..it was a cheap G31motherboard though...just check and clean your ram slots..


----------



## AkshayJoshi (Jan 28, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> i had a similar experience like this...my pc had an airconditioner blowing directly over it...intermittently in the morning after being switched off all night, it would not boot up..the only solution was to remove the ram sticks and reseating them..i found out that one of the ram clips broke and ram stick would work itself loose from the slot due to the cooling and heating cycle......replaced the ram clip and the machine worked perfectly for 7 years..it was a cheap G31motherboard though...just check and clean your ram slots..


Reseating ram didn't work 
The VGA debug light is ON on my motherboard.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 28, 2021)

well then, the only things l can think of is
1. Use a bios debug card to see the cause of VGA debug light..






2. use a different pcie connector or cable
3.a different graphics card
4.a different monitor and/or cable
4.use a different psu and 
5. if all else fails..a bios flash with the latest bios for your mother board.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 28, 2021)

AkshayJoshi said:


> I am getting Power to all my components.


It is not about getting power. It is about getting good, clean, stable power consistently. And the only way to verify this is to swap in another known good PSU.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 28, 2021)

And i found this on google about amps rating of psu rails...not sure if its applicable to you...maybe the experts here can help.


----------



## uraqt02 (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m having this same exact issue except my system is a few years old. It started having this issue around a month ago. - about an hour of restarting, turning off and the on , unplugging dp etc for it to boot on.

ive tried: 
reseating gpu - cleaning dust off it aswell 
resetting cmos 
booting without gpu 
booting with 1 ram stick 
using hdmi instead 
unplugging and replugging power supply connectors 

non has worked consistently where the next morning it boots in one go. 

have you solved this issue yet if not I’m open for suggestions



uraqt02 said:


> I’m having this same exact issue except my system is a few years old. It started having this issue around a month ago. - about an hour of restarting, turning off and the on , unplugging dp etc for it to boot on.
> 
> ive tried:
> reseating gpu - cleaning dust off it aswell
> ...


My system is 

i5 6600k 
Z170a 
16 gb 3200hz 
R9 380 
Antec 650w gold


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 30, 2021)

Have you tried changing your psu?...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2021)

uraqt02 said:


> I’m having this same exact issue except my system is a few years old. It started having this issue around a month ago. - about an hour of restarting, turning off and the on , unplugging dp etc for it to boot on.
> 
> ive tried:
> reseating gpu - cleaning dust off it aswell
> ...



What specific model of antec psu,how old is it, where do you live?

I would breadboard the parts.


----------

